# Lara calls out GGG



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

From his twitter:

'How about you @gggboxing me fight you anytime!' #badboyvsgoodboy

Would love to see this fight. Fan of both guys but think Lara would seriously exploit GGGs defensive flaws


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol K2 ain't putting up money to get GGG in the ring with someone who poses a threat.

Wait until Lara reads his contract that says if he wins he has to fight Wlad.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Snail-paced, one dimensional Angulo made it a very competitive fight with plain ol' pressure and dropped Lara twice. 

GGG stops Lara.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol K2 ain't putting up money to get GGG in the ring with someone who poses a threat.
> 
> *Wait until Lara reads his contract that says if he wins he has to fight Wlad.*


:lol:


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Snail-paced, one dimensional Angulo made it a very competitive fight with plain ol' pressure and dropped Lara twice.
> 
> GGG stops Lara.


Angulo also stopped Rosado in 2 rounds at his natural weight. I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cuban glass about to be shattered. No way this one gets made.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lara would be the best fighter GGG has fought by a country mile.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if Lara beat him


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

At Middleweight?... Ballsy move from lara... Would love to c this fight but I think golovkin would stop him late


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Props to Lara for stepping to fight the must avoided boxer today.
A tough fight for Lara to win.
GGG won't quit like some bitch I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Lara was super happy and all too content with the Martiroysan draw.

:verysad


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

lol...No way in hell would HBO ok this. Not only would Lara probably win, he'd stink out the joint too.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lara wins this at 154


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol GGG face a challenge??? He will fight anyone anywhere... Until people start calling him out. 

He will sign to fight J'Leon Love.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol K2 ain't putting up money to get GGG in the ring with someone who poses a threat.
> 
> *Wait until Lara reads his contract that says if he wins he has to fight Wlad.*


:rofl

GGG would stop LAra to be honest.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Love for this fight to happen.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd absolutly love to see this fight, Golovkin would get abuse as he's another 154lbs fighter, but if there 1 light middleweight I'd like to see him fight it's Lara. In fact I'd like the Lara fight with Golovkin more than him and most middleweights


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Would love to see this, but I will not speculate on who GGG will be fighting anymore until GGG fights a real fighter.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> lol...No way in hell would HBO ok this. Not only would Lara probably win, he'd stink out the joint too.


Lara and ggg are showtime, no hbo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Lara takes this.

The only fighter I'd favour over Lara right now is Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They wouldn't come near Lara with a 10 foot poll.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lara and ggg are showtime, no hbo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GGG is an HBO fighter, bud.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lara and ggg are showtime, no hbo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Golovkin is HBO which is another reason this fight probably won't happen :verysad


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good fight.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

KO_VALEV said:


> Snail-paced, one dimensional Angulo made it a very competitive fight with plain ol' pressure and dropped Lara twice.
> 
> GGG stops Lara.





turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> GGG would stop LAra to be honest.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


>


:yep KP


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

i don't see hbo buying this fight or any of lara's fight anytime soon.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Would be such an incredible fight at 157ish and sets up a Floyd megafight, especially if GGG pulled it in like stoppage fashion

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I really rate Lara but this is a GGG stoppage, as tricky as Lara is GGG has an extensive Amateur background and won't be confused or as confused as others, plus he's got a great lead right which will land against the southpaw. Would be his best opponent and wouldn't be surprised if Lara has enough tricks to win but would imagine GGG gets to him


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Is this fight at all possible with Lara being a GBP fighter and HBO having american rights to GGG?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> GGG is an HBO fighter, bud.


My bad, I didn't realize it. 
It makes sense GBP selling out Lara, Schaefer had always harsh words towards Lara. He even said Lara was boring vs Angulo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> My bad, I didn't realize it.
> It makes sense GBP selling out Lara, Schaefer had always harsh words towards Lara. He even said Lara was boring vs Angulo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dickie treats Lara the same way Bobby treats Rigo?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lara wins this at 154


Why on earth is this 154?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lara wins this at 154


Fight happens at 160lbs if it happens at all, the fight only happens if Goldenboy are willing to sacrifice Lara which is very unlikely to happen. Its all well and good Lara calling Golovkin out but neither sides management will go near each other. Goldenboy have already shown a lack of interest in negotiating with K2 for a Quillin fight, the only way this fight happens is if Goldenboy no longer value Lara's presence in their stable.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

If this fight were to happen id favour Golovkin to get to Lara at some point or another, i rate Lara very highly but Angulo was able to get close on a regular occurrence and Golovkin is far more adept at getting close. Think Lara would be up on points at the time of the stoppage.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Why on earth is this 154?


Cause Golovkin reckons he could make it for a Mayweather fight. I know that if this fight ever got made it wouldn't be at 154, it was a throw away statement.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Dickie treats Lara the same way Bobby treats Rigo?


They have been trying to get Lara out of canelos way for a while. Look at Lara's resume. His fight vs Angulo was a trap with La perra coming 20 lbs heavier in a small/ soft ring. 
Still Schaefer complains about Lara's performances .
They will happily feed Lara to ggg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> They have been trying to get Lara out of canelos way for a while. Look at Lara's resume. His fight vs Angulo was a trap with La perra coming 20 lbs heavier in a small/ soft ring.
> Still Schaefer complains about Lara's performances .
> They will happily feed Lara to ggg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats actually pretty viable and i would love to see the fight, its win win for Goldenboy, they can get rid of Lara and if he were to win also deflect attention away from Quillin with the excuse that Golovkin was never that good anyway.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> They have been trying to get Lara out of canelos way for a while. Look at Lara's resume. His fight vs Angulo was a trap with La perra coming 20 lbs heavier in a small/ soft ring.
> Still Schaefer complains about Lara's performances .
> *They will happily feed Lara to ggg*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair, Lara has the same problem as Rigo when it comes to self-promotion. If they take a page out of Floyd's book and start trashing their opponents and feeding the hype, they'll become viable moneymakers.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

This fight is sexy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara's got this. Too slick


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara's got this. Too slick


That black fella was like a moving punching bag.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

GGG by murder.:rofl I prefer GGG fights some of that pussy ass midleweight champions though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a nice fight.....competitive, but GGG has that equalizer....HBO would never OK this fight though....


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be much much much better then the guys GGG is fighting at the moment


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Would be such an incredible fight at 157ish and sets up a Floyd megafight, especially if GGG pulled it in like stoppage fashion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


A mega-fight where neither of the b-sides brings any financial/legacy weight to the table? Yep, sounds like the standard Mayweather Mega-Fight (tm)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

At 160 Triple G takes it. I don't think there is anything Lara can do to keep Gennady off him, Lara breaks down late. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Rip Lara. You were a good boy


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> A mega-fight where neither of the b-sides brings any financial/legacy weight to the table? Yep, sounds like the standard Mayweather Mega-Fight (tm)


Lara is a large JMW and clearly very, very skilled. And GGG is a fair-sized MW with an excellent amateur pedigree. For Floyd to beat either of them (especially GGG), at 37, *is* legacy-building.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Ggg has yet to face I don't know, a real fucking skilled boxer in his career much less a master practitioner like Lara. This wouldnt be close but its pointless. Coward ass hbo and ggg's promoters are far more concerned with perpetuating the modern day mike Tyson boogie man myth than putting together real legit fights

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Lara is a large JMW and clearly very, very skilled. And GGG is a fair-sized MW with an excellent amateur pedigree. For Floyd to beat either of them (especially GGG), at 37, *is* legacy-building.


For sure, what comes first though, Legacy or money?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Lara is a large JMW and clearly very, very skilled. And GGG is a fair-sized MW with an excellent amateur pedigree. For Floyd to beat either of them (especially GGG), at 37, *is* legacy-building.


1) it's pretty obviously a joke, 2) Lara isn't that good or he wouldn't have been getting chased around the ring by Angulo, 3) GGG boiling down to 154 isn't as respectable as going up to 160 and 4) isn't that big a thing when Golovkin doesn't carry any significant cachet outside of the hardcore fans. And let's add a 5) to the point you completely missed - neither guy is a "megafight". Neither guy is the "best" in their division, or a "star", or has achieved anything as a pro that makes you stand back and go - that's an IMPORTANT fight.

Mayweather-Pacquiao is the only super-fight out there. End of discussion.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

despite Lara being another 154 lber, i would love to see this one..
i think Lara scools him. or gets KO'd late...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Listo? Ready? Готовый?









:lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Listo? Ready? Готовый?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl this nikka even wrote it in Russian.
Lara a G


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight. I still say GGG is unknown still and I wouldn't be surprised if Lara outclassed him. I know GGG is the real deal in power, but we have seen it all before. I remember how good Matthew Hilton looked until Bam Bam Hines, and then later Doug Dewitt at 160. And Lara does look like he has some great handspeed.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol K2 ain't putting up money to get GGG in the ring with someone who poses a threat.
> 
> Wait until Lara reads his contract that says if he wins he has to fight Wlad.


this :rofl


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Lara is a large JMW and clearly very, very skilled. And GGG is a fair-sized MW with an excellent amateur pedigree. For Floyd to beat either of them (especially GGG), at 37, *is* legacy-building.


Didn't Lara weigh just 164 lbs against Angulo?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara said he's willing to go to 160 for the fight

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-tel...-74510?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

as Dwyer would say: Lara by ud,hedged with GGG by KO.no,but seriously Lara by ud!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> My bad, I didn't realize it.
> It makes sense GBP selling out Lara, Schaefer had always harsh words towards Lara. He even said Lara was boring vs Angulo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great thing for Lara is that Angulo could corner him and make a pretty good fight. TBH, if a guy simply won't be exciting, then he just should be active and win as much as possible. Lara is a damn good fighter, but he doesn't fight in a way that shows enough vulnerability to make him worth it. It's one thing to lose or win, but it's an entirely different thing to look bad doing either.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If this fight were made, the winners career would absolutely take off, especially Laras. Very scary fight for both guys.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't read of the previous comments here but has there been a bunch of people turning on Lara now???


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Mayweather-Pacquiao is the only super-fight out there. End of discussion.


Who wins and how?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

GGG stoppage, love Lara as well but GGG got this one but I'm afraid Lara will get written off as another LMW victim.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> Who wins and how?


The fans, by PPV.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> The fans, by PPV.


:whaaaat Don't give them any idea's...
(I ain't buying that shit)


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Horrible fight for Lara. Hopefully he makes his mark at 154 for a while before moving up (Canelo, Mayweather, etc.). I don't want him in there with a massive punching middleweight who applies excellent technical pressure.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara would easily outbox GGG btw...


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Would love to see this fight. Wonder how Lara would fight once he feels a power jab. I think GG takes this. I think it'll take a fighter like Lara to show what Golovkin is made of.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

I got Lara on this one.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Damn I love Lara... He's a total bad ass! Sometimes you have to be careful what you ask for though.. LOL 


PS: I think Lara gives him a good fight!


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

KO_VALEV said:


> Snail-paced, one dimensional Angulo made it a very competitive fight with plain ol' pressure and dropped Lara twice.
> 
> GGG stops Lara.





turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> GGG would stop LAra to be honest.





Hatesrats said:


> :whaaaat Don't give them any idea's...
> (I ain't buying that shit)


Quit frontin'. Not only would you buy it, you'd pre-order that shit a week before.

:kov


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG fucks him up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara said he's willing to go to 160 for the fight
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-tel...-74510?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Awesome.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wouldn't mind this.. Would be a 154 fighter that actually could win..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyone turning on Lara? Skills pay the bills and he would win this shit fairly easily. Lara would sharshoot him all night long with power lefts.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Everyone turning on Lara? Skills pay the bills and he would win this shit fairly easily. Lara would sharshoot him all night long with power lefts.


Tough ask. Firstly and foremostly people act like Lara is Floyd-esque in his skill level, Angulo gave him hell and he is neither as big, hard punching, durable or just plain good as GGG. Secondly GGG has become very good at cutting off the ring and pressuring guys, Angulo managed this well against Lara without much hassle, imagine GGG. Lastly Lara doesn't have a great chin. I don't hold GGG's opponents to much esteem but matching up their styles and physicality, GGG takes it. Lara needs to pedal all night long to win.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Tough ask. Firstly and foremostly people act like Lara is Floyd-esque in his skill level, Angulo gave him hell and he is neither as big, hard punching, durable or just plain good as GGG. Secondly GGG has become very good at cutting off the ring and pressuring guys, Angulo managed this well against Lara without much hassle, imagine GGG. Lastly Lara doesn't have a great chin. I don't hold GGG's opponents to much esteem but matching up their styles and physicality, GGG takes it. Lara needs to pedal all night long to win.


I think Lara is close to Floyd as far as skills to be honest. I would say he is clearly not equal, but he is close enough to where I consider Laras skills to be very Elite. Lara had the worst night of his Career against Angulo and aside from the 2kds was doing very very well, his body held up very well against some brutal Angulo body shots.

Now I agree, GGG is very good, but he is not as agressive as Angulo, and Angulo is a very very tough fight for anyone. I think Lara takes it, he has the pop to keep GGG at bay and GGG hasnt fought anyone close to this level.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Tough ask. Firstly and foremostly people act like Lara is Floyd-esque in his skill level, Angulo gave him hell and he is neither as big, hard punching, durable or just plain good as GGG. Secondly GGG has become very good at cutting off the ring and pressuring guys, Angulo managed this well against Lara without much hassle, imagine GGG. Lastly Lara doesn't have a great chin. I don't hold GGG's opponents to much esteem but matching up their styles and physicality, GGG takes it. Lara needs to pedal all night long to win.


Whos the chick in your Avi btw? Sexy as hell/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Kid Cubano , who is the Cuban Lara is talking about here?

"My compa in the amatuers schooled GGG 13-2 & gave him pizza face! Fight me now!!! I will school you like Perro i have the blueprint!"


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Good stuff by Lara.

I wonder if Lara is sick of Canelo & Floyd ducking him and possibly struggling to make weight so figures he might as well move up anyway.

Even though I'm tipping GGG to beat Lara, if Lara were to win, then arguably he would be in line for a shot at Sergio too.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Whos the chick in your Avi btw? Sexy as hell/


That's Katy Perry.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @kidcubano, who is the Cuban Lara is talking about here?
> 
> "My compa in the amatuers schooled GGG 13-2 & gave him pizza face! Fight me now!!! I will school you like Perro i have the blueprint!"


Not sure, but I think it was Yordanies Despaigne, thing is GGG actually beat him but It was a close fight back in the 2000s.

Edit* I just glanced at your post before I replied, didnt see where it says he lost 13-2. No idea.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> That's Katy Perry.


Holy tits I didnt recognize her there. What a piece of ass.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Whos the chick in your Avi btw? Sexy as hell/


Katy Perry :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Holy tits I didnt recognize her there. What a piece of ass.


her tits are massive












ChicoTheBoy said:


> Not sure, but I think it was Yordanies Despaigne, thing is GGG actually beat him but It was a close fight back in the 2000s.
> 
> Edit* I just glanced at your post before I replied, didnt see where it says he lost 13-2. No idea.


no prob. I need to find out who that guy was. He must have been something nice.

I'm looking at the 2004 Cuban Team. They were nice as hell

Guillermo Rigondeaux gold
Yuriorkis Gamboa gold
Yan Bartelemí gold
Mario Kindelán gold
Odlanier Solís gold 
Lorenzo Aragón silver
Yudel Johnson silver
Michel López Núñez bronze


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> her tits are massive
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Unfuckingbelievable. She just made my P4P Tits list. I cannot believe I havent noticed her before lol I need to stop working so much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Unfuckingbelievable. She just made my P4P Tits list. I cannot believe I havent noticed her before lol I need to stop working so much.


:lol: yeah it's funny, Katy Perry is completely my type. I love girls with pretty eyes and black hair like Megan Fox and big tits. For some reason though, Katy Perry doesn't really attract me as much as she should :think I still love her boobs though


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah it's funny, Katy Perry is completely my type. I love girls with pretty eyes and black hair like Megan Fox and big tits. For some reason though, Katy Perry doesn't really attract me as much as she should :think I still love her boobs though


Dont worry I will take good care of her for you :cheers

Haha nahh I feel you some chicks just dont do it for you, I live with a bunch of ******** and they are just in love with Taylor Swift and I just dont see it at alllll.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Dont worry I will take good care of her for you :cheers
> 
> Haha nahh I feel you some chicks just dont do it for you, I live with a bunch of ******** and they are just in love with Taylor Swift and I just dont see it at alllll.


:lol: yeah Taylor Swift as aight. I'd rather do Katy


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GGG and his people wouldn't take this fight. They are too busy faking like no one wants to fight them.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> GGG and his people wouldn't take this fight. They are too busy faking like no one wants to fight them.


Lara just tweeted that GGG's manager said he doesnt want the fight. Shameful.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> GGG and his people wouldn't take this fight. They are too busy faking like no one wants to fight them.


Mate where have you been? Don't you know this thread is now about bewbs.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Mate where have you been? Don't you know this thread is now about bewbs.


Don't make my mouth water, man.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lara just tweeted that GGG's manager said he doesnt want the fight. Shameful.


Ain't that a shame. Guess it's back to bewbs...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This is very interesting. i can see GGG stopping Lara just as much if not more than a Lara clinic. One thing is for sure, GGG is a higher standard than Angulo and Martirosyan


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Ain't that a shame. Guess it's back to bewbs...


Back to shit that matters.....Im gonna have to go get me a girlfriend within the week, and she will look like Katy, dont doubt me. Haha


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is she perfect?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah Taylor Swift as aight. I'd rather do Katy


Taylor Swift has had more cock end than weekend. She'd let us run a train.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Kid Cubano , who is the Cuban Lara is talking about here?
> 
> "My compa in the amatuers schooled GGG 13-2 & gave him pizza face! Fight me now!!! I will school you like Perro i have the blueprint!"


Im gonna find out.
Looking at GGG amateur record ,he has a fucking impressive resume. Look at all those names he beat.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> who is the Cuban Lara is talking about here?
> 
> "My compa in the amatuers schooled GGG 13-2 *& gave him pizza face!* Fight me now!!! I will school you like Perro i have the blueprint!"


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

isnt Lara on Showtime? Why would they want him to face Golovkin on HBO?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> isnt Lara on Showtime? Why would they want him to face Golovkin on HBO?


Lara just wants to fight, he doesn't care about HBO and showtime. He's calling a big guy,with insane power. Nobody left at 154 who wants to fight Lara.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Make it happen @160! Please!


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

@ Kid Cubano

What has Team GGG said in response? Any quotes?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> @ Kid Cubano
> 
> What has Team GGG said in response? Any quotes?


They said 'Are you serious'

GGG is not going to fight Lara.

The difference between Lara and the other people GGG beat up is that Lara is actually a 154 Pounder with skills.

GGG is fucking funny as Hell. This is Jeff Lacy 2.0 all over again. 
GGG should fight Anthony Joshua. Will be a good tune up for Joshua on route to Matt Skelton.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

KO_VALEV said:


> Snail-paced, one dimensional Angulo made it a very competitive fight with plain ol' pressure and dropped Lara twice.
> 
> GGG stops Lara.





turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> GGG would stop LAra to be honest.





FelixTrinidad said:


> They said 'Are you serious'
> 
> GGG is not going to fight Lara.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> They said 'Are you serious'
> 
> GGG is not going to fight Lara.
> 
> ...


they said no.
and I'm happy about it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

so it's official. The so called "Most feared man in boxing" just ducked Lara


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

GGG wouldn't fight Lara...I understand GGG's power and all that, but I'm not as sold on his defense. Lara would be a huge challenge...I'm sure GGG will fight Winky Wright after Lee.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So GGG doesn't want to fight Lara or no? Any official word from his team?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If this fight were to happen id favour Golovkin to get to Lara at some point or another, i rate Lara very highly but Angulo was able to get close on a regular occurrence and Golovkin is far more adept at getting close. *Think Lara would be up on points at the time of the stoppage.*


Exactly how I see it. Lara's craft gets him some early rounds, but GGG's power wears him down. It's a good fight, but rather predictable. It would take a masterclass by Lara to win this fight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Politics aside its shameful, its even more shameful that Golovkin will be blamed for this, absolutely disgusting that K2 would choose Andy Lee as an opponent instead of the far better and more established Lara. I understand Lara is very high risk but fuck me sideways who else is willing to step into the ring with Golovkin. K2 and HBO wait a couple of years for someone worth while to call Golovkin out and as soon as they do they turn the other cheek, hypocritical considering Golovkins own troubles with getting decent opponents in the ring.

Big fan of Golovkin but he needs to fucking get some new management, its beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Just fight Lara ffs Golo. Andy Lee


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Im gonna find out.
> Looking at GGG amateur record ,he has a fucking impressive resume. Look at all those names he beat.


People assume that if you don't have a slick elusive style you're automatically crude. GGG comes from an amateur background, he is no Angulo.

 [MEDIA=youtube]7CF_ssl48-c[/MEDIA]


Triple G also has an iron chin, I don't think there is anything Lara can do at 160 to stop G from coming.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG's team plan on ducking Lara

Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 15h
@MarkEOrtega he is not approved by HBO and never on our radar, he should be calling out Quillin, if he wins, he becomes interesting

Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 15h
@MarkEOrtega Lara fights on Showtime and had draws with Vanes and Molina, GGG vs Stevens=high ratings, who watches Lara?

Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 3h
@RedZone_Moss @MarkEOrtega @Hector_gomez810 Lara fights on Showtime and is Jr Middle, why would he be on our radar?

Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 2h
@MarkEOrtega Lara should call out Floyd, same promoter same TV and he beats both Khan and Maidana, should be EZ fight to make

a bunch of fricken clowns


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's team plan on ducking Lara
> 
> Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 15h
> @MarkEOrtega he is not approved by HBO and never on our radar, he should be calling out Quillin, if he wins, he becomes interesting
> ...


Well it is true... Lara fights on Show time. Just because he tweets that he would fight Golovkin it doesnt mean that the fight could happen. 
Always funny to see fans getting so excited about a tweet where a fighter calls out a fighter who fights on a diffirent Network. When was the last time a Showtime fighter fought on HBO?
Quillin also called out Golovkin. Nobody really expected that this fight would happen because of the Network war.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Well it is true... Lara fights on Show time. Just because he tweets that he would fight Golovkin it doesnt mean that the fight could happen.
> Always funny to see fans getting so excited about a tweet where a fighter calls out a fighter who fights on a diffirent Network. When was the last time a Showtime fighter fought on HBO?
> Quillin also called out Golovkin. Nobody really expected that this fight would happen because of the Network war.


ye but people need something to jump on GGG about


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG ducking Sergio Mora and Erislandy Lara


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Well it is true... Lara fights on Show time. Just because he tweets that he would fight Golovkin it doesnt mean that the fight could happen.
> Always funny to see fans getting so excited about a tweet where a fighter calls out a fighter who fights on a diffirent Network. When was the last time a Showtime fighter fought on HBO?
> Quillin also called out Golovkin. Nobody really expected that this fight would happen because of the Network war.


well I'm just keeping it consistent. Everybody wets their pants when GGG calls out Mayweather and Peter Quillin. They call Peter Quillin all types of names too when both of those guys are on Showtime.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> well I'm just keeping it consistent. Everybody wets their pants when GGG calls out Mayweather and Peter Quillin. They call Peter Quillin all types of names too when both of those guys are on Showtime.


tbf all these fights can happen, just not right now. If GGG was saying he wants Mayweather in September thats bullshit just like Lara saying he can make a fight now is, I love Lara and want him to catch a break but this was a non-starter (Lara vs Floyd is a better fight i think, at least for hardcore fans)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well I'm just keeping it consistent. Everybody wets their pants when GGG calls out Mayweather and Peter Quillin. They call Peter Quillin all types of names too when both of those guys are on Showtime.


Golovkin didnt call out Floyd. He was asked if he would fight Floyd. He said yes. Should he say no? lol
Quillin called out Golovkin too. And again everybody knows the fight wont happen. Fighters calling each other out (especially from diffirent Networks) has just the purpose to get some media Attention. Nothing more. It is so funny how guys like you make such a big deal out of it. Yeah Golovkin ducks Lara. Yeah sure he does. :-(
Anyway. This fighter ducks that fighter stuff is nerd stuff. In reality it is very rare that a fighter ducks another fighter. But I see that this game can be funny. Especially if you take the stuff a fighter tweets on twitter serious. 
Bye.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> tbf all these fights can happen, just not right now. If GGG was saying he wants Mayweather in September thats bullshit just like Lara saying he can make a fight now is, I love Lara and want him to catch a break but this was a non-starter (Lara vs Floyd is a better fight i think, at least for hardcore fans)


What's GGG's deal with HBO like? How many fights does he have with them



Berliner said:


> Golovkin didnt call out Floyd. He was asked if he would fight Floyd. He said yes. Should he say no? lol
> Quillin called out Golovkin too. And again everybody knows the fight wont happen. Fighters calling each other out (especially from diffirent Networks) has just the purpose to get some media Attention. Nothing more. It is so funny how guys like you make such a big deal out of it. Yeah Golovkin ducks Lara. Yeah sure he does. :-(
> Bye.


well now hold the hell up. I've been seeing Kid Chocolate get shitted on for months. People said he was terrified of GGG and would never fight him. I heard assholes say Floyd needs to fight GGG and how Floyd is too afraid. 
I guess all that's bullshit then.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's GGG's deal with HBO like? How many fights does he have with them
> 
> well now hold the hell up. I've been seeing Kid Chocolate get shitted on for months. People said he was terrified of GGG and would never fight him. I heard assholes say Floyd needs to fight GGG and how Floyd is too afraid.
> I guess all that's bullshit then.


Quillin and Lara both called out Golovkin! While everybody knows that These fights cant be made. At least not easily. Quillin got shit because he knew that his promoter wouldnt work with HBO yet he still called out Golovkin. Lara pretty much did the same Thing. And it worked. Quillin and Lara both got the Attention they wanted! There is nothing more behind it. Nobody ducks anybody. 
And what is this about anyway? Just because some guys talked shit about Quillin (after he called out Golovkin) or because some guys think Floyd HAS to fight Golovkin you feel the Need to invent a Story of Golovkin ducking Lara? Well if that makes you feel better...
Now I have to get some sleep. It is late here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Quillin and Lara both called out Golovkin! While everybody knows that These fights cant be made. At least not easily. Quillin got shit because he knew that his promoter wouldnt work with HBO yet he still called out Golovkin. Lara pretty much did the same Thing. And it worked. Quillin and Lara both got the Attention they wanted! There is nothing more behind it. Nobody ducks anybody.
> And what is this about anyway? Just because some guys talked shit about Quillin (after he called out Golovkin) or because some guys think Floyd HAS to fight Golovkin you feel the Need to invent a Story of Golovkin ducking Lara? Well if that makes you feel better...
> Now I have to get some sleep. It is late here.


People didn't talk shit about Quillin for calling out GGG. They talked shit about Quillin for ducking GGG. That's what gets on my nerves.

And you're right. Nobody ducked anybody and GGG isn't as feared as people try to make him out to be :good


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin is ducking GGG until GGG has someone call him out. GGG is feared and ducked by anyone good until someone good calls him out.. :lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG's team plan on ducking Lara
> 
> Tom Loeffler ‏@TomLoeffler1 15h
> @MarkEOrtega he is not approved by HBO and never on our radar, he should be calling out Quillin, if he wins, he becomes interesting
> ...


Shocking stuff really, im fed up with the political cold wars in boxing, its boring now, Golovkin vs Lara is a good fight and both guys would be up for it, make the damned fight happen!!!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> People didn't talk shit about Quillin for calling out GGG. They talked shit about Quillin for ducking GGG. That's what gets on my nerves.
> 
> And you're right. Nobody ducked anybody and GGG isn't as feared as people try to make him out to be :good


It was more annoying the way Quillin acted like Golovkin cant draw flies and the fight wasnt worth his time, regardless of the networks and promotional differences. For a while he just seemed to bark from a knowingly safe distance.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Quillin and Lara both called out Golovkin! While everybody knows that These fights cant be made. At least not easily. Quillin got shit because he knew that his promoter wouldnt work with HBO yet he still called out Golovkin. Lara pretty much did the same Thing. And it worked. Quillin and Lara both got the Attention they wanted! There is nothing more behind it. Nobody ducks anybody.
> And what is this about anyway? Just because some guys talked shit about Quillin (after he called out Golovkin) or because some guys think Floyd HAS to fight Golovkin you feel the Need to invent a Story of Golovkin ducking Lara? Well if that makes you feel better...
> Now I have to get some sleep. It is late here.


At the end of the day we the fans are the ones that lose, im so sick of this political bullshit stopping the best fights from happening.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> People didn't talk shit about Quillin for calling out GGG. They talked shit about Quillin for ducking GGG. That's what gets on my nerves.
> 
> And you're right. Nobody ducked anybody and GGG isn't as feared as people try to make him out to be :good


Tbf though, Quillin wasn't salivating at fighting Golovkin before the Cold War started when he was even more unknown before signing to Showtime. But I'm not saying he's ducking him though. I'm so sick of that word. I would also like Quillin to say GGG's name on camera after a fight the way GGG did. Fuck the bullshit. The network stuff is only going to end if fighters keep calling out names, which is why I'm glad to see Lara say something. There needs to be a looot more pressure on the networks. I want all these fights to happen so whatever it takes. I'm in no way shitting on anyone, just those in power.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And you're right. Nobody ducked anybody and GGG isn't as feared as people try to make him out to be :good


No he isnt. He just doesnt offer enough Money to get the big names. But I know one fighter who is truly scared. Felix Sturm.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG's people better take this fight or his most avoided fighter claim is out the window. I've been telling people that better fights are out there fopr him for years and he's been fighting C level dudes. If he fights the bum Andy Lee I'm off the GGG bandwagon. Lara is the best fighter and most challenging stylistically that GGG will have ever faced. I still think GGG would stop him but he'd lose rounds on the way in a very competitive fight that will prove his worth vs an excellent opponent. Lara is the most avoided fighter, his style isn't pleasing, he's got mad skill, he's southpaw, he doesn't have a fanbase..... at least he's not willing to badmouth people which could help with his popularity but yeah he's not an attractive option to many.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> GGG's people better take this fight or his most avoided fighter claim is out the window. I've been telling people that better fights are out there fopr him for years and he's been fighting C level dudes. If he fights the bum Andy Lee I'm off the GGG bandwagon. Lara is the best fighter and most challenging stylistically that GGG will have ever faced. I still think GGG would stop him but he'd lose rounds on the way in a very competitive fight that will prove his worth vs an excellent opponent. Lara is the most avoided fighter, his style isn't pleasing, he's got mad skill, he's southpaw, he doesn't have a fanbase..... at least he's not willing to badmouth people which could help with his popularity but yeah he's not an attractive option to many.


Both are pretty avoided, i think more anger should be thrown in the direction of K2, Goldenboy, Showtime and HBO, reality is on the face of it this fight is about as makable as Golovkin - Quillin, saving grace may be that Goldenboy dont value Lara as highly as Quillin and would likely be willing to throw Lara into a 50-50 battle such as this. Unfortunately Tom Loeffler is an absolute joke and doesnt want the fight, he knows Lara is for real and dont want none of that, i wish we could put some kind of petition together to get this fight made.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I cannot help but notice so many knock GGG for facing JrMW's. But now here's another, and now it's a duck? I think this would be good fight at 154, maybe slightly less as 160, where lara hasn't fought yet. A lot of exposure for both Lara and GGG. I don't know if GGG v. Andy Lee is signed yet, but if is, then it's a little late to call for this.

However, at the same time, Lara did say he'd like to fight FMjr as well, is that a duck to all the boxing scholars? The answer is no. A call out challenge not being answered is NOT a duck people. Calling out fighters generally means little. Fighters will call guys out for various reasons, one being just for exposure, another being money. Some do it because they have no better options in front of them. And of course, some do it for the challenge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No he isnt. He just doesnt offer enough Money to get the big names. But I know one fighter who is truly scared. Felix Sturm.


yeah I agree with you on that :lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No he isnt. He just doesnt offer enough Money to get the big names. But I know one fighter who is truly scared. Felix Sturm.


K2 have adopted a similar negotiation tactic with Golovkin to which they employ for themselves, difference is that Golovkin doesn't hold a monopoly of the belts to make him unavoidable. Its a daft situation and pretty much exposes how naive K2 are when dealing with anyone but the Klitschko brothers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It was more annoying the way Quillin acted like Golovkin cant draw flies and the fight wasnt worth his time, regardless of the networks and promotional differences. For a while he just seemed to bark from a knowingly safe distance.


yeah I agree with that. What Kid Chocolate was saying is nonsense. GGG is probably a bigger draw than himself now


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree with that. What Kid Chocolate was saying is nonsense. GGG is probably a bigger draw than himself now


Shame K2 are a bunch of pussies and wont start offering top level fighters enticing deals to get in the ring with Golovkin, i can imagine them offering the same kind of tripe that heavyweights get offered to face the Klitschko brothers. K2 want Martinez but i feel Lara is the better scalp at this point. Its not so inconceivable that he could face Lara in early spring and if (definitely an if) he gets through Lara he could face Martinez in the fall. It makes sooooooooooooo much sense, im so frustrated by the whole situation.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Shame K2 are a bunch of pussies and wont start offering top level fighters enticing deals to get in the ring with Golovkin, i can imagine them offering the same kind of tripe that heavyweights get offered to face the Klitschko brothers. K2 want Martinez but i feel Lara is the better scalp at this point. Its not so inconceivable that he could face Lara in early spring and if (definitely an if) he gets through Lara he could face Martinez in the fall. It makes sooooooooooooo much sense, im so frustrated by the whole situation.


yeah I feel ya and I don't think GBP really mind giving up Lara to GGG. If he wins, then he's bigtime and has another middleweight belt to control. If he loses, then Canelo is in the clear


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He better use the "GBP vs TR" excuse, I mean cmon thats what its for. 

That boy is scared Lara came out of nowhere with that challenge haha


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

"GGG keeps fighting JrMW's! BOO!"

"GGG is ducking Lara! BOO!"

The consistency of the GGG detractors is shameless.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> "GGG keeps fighting JrMW's! BOO!"
> 
> "GGG is ducking Lara! BOO!"
> 
> The consistency of the GGG detractors is shameless.


There's a difference between Rosado and Ishida level JMW's and Lara level JMW's dumbass. Fuck your mother must have been on some heavy stuff.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody really surprised at this? Gayboy is simple following the standard Eurobum model. Fighting C-class opponents, getting knockouts thus inflating their KO power while simultaneous claiming to be ducked by everyone even though they are consistently being challenged for fights.

Dont know who is a bigger disgrace, GGG and his handlers or his fans. Its close.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> There's a difference between Rosado and Ishida level JMW's and Lara level JMW's dumbass. Fuck your mother must have been on some heavy stuff.


Always an excuse from you poser.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Lara already scared Pirog into retirement when he declared he'd happily go up to middleweight and over to Russia, so let's see if Golovkin follows his fellow hyped middleweight's lead on this one.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

poorface said:


> Lara already scared Pirog into retirement when he declared he'd happily go up to middleweight and over to Russia, so let's see if Golovkin follows his fellow hyped middleweight's lead on this one.


Pirog's been out with an injury for a while now. He was set to face GGG when it happened.


----------

